# Eles jogam indiretas mas eu faço que não é comigo e tudo bem



## HankMcSpank

If someone was talking about a casual (possibly sexual) relationship with a member of the opposite sex, what does bolded last sentence really mean? (I insert the two previous sentences for context)...

_E bom ter alguém pra me levar pra almoçar fora 

Que não me peça pra dividir a conta of course_

*Eles jogam indiretas mas eu faço que não é comigo e tudo bem*


----------



## machadinho

Welcome to WR!  They drop hints but I pretend that they aren't directed to me, and that's fine.


----------



## HankMcSpank

So "*Eles* *jogam indeiratas"* means "they drop hints" ... Many thanks!

if someone asked their friend this (the context is it might be about a person they are meeting) ...

"Tá te jogando indireta?"  ...what would that mean?


----------



## machadinho

Literally it translates to: is he or she dropping hints to you? But it can imply a lot more if there is, say, some sexual tension in the air.


----------



## HankMcSpank

Many thanks, here's more context...

Person 1: Ele sabe de algo!
Person 1: Se saísse hoje, ele ficará muito desconfiado!

Person 2: Ele falou algo?

Person 1: Outra hora! Sim
Person 1: Acho que sabe de algo mas não pode dizer que sabe

Person 2: *Tá te jogando indireta?*

So the line I don't understand (in bold - last line) is in the context of two people talking about another person  - that third person has possibly discovered/uncovered something about Person 1's secret.


----------



## Archimec

He does know something!
If I go out today, he’ll get suspicious

Did he say something?

Yes, another hour/time!
I think he knows something but cannot reveal it.

Is he fooling you? (_Does this make sense?)_


----------



## machadinho

HankMcSpank said:


> So the line I don't understand (in bold - last line) is in the context of two people talking about another person - that third person has possibly discovered/uncovered something about Person 1's secret


Yep. Person 2 is asking Person 1 whether Person 3 is dropping hints to Person 1 in order to confirm something. Person 3 is suspicious but is avoiding asking Person 1 a straightforward question about it.


----------



## HankMcSpank

thank you...all clear now 

Could I ask another favour, the phrase by *person 2* that has been bolded below is difficult for me to follow/understand - what are they getting at?

_(I think prior to this discussion person 1 has stated that she's just finished with a boyfriend who wants to keep in touch .....but person 1 is reluctant due to his likely reason for doing so!)_

Person 1: Meu eu já tenho uns 4 nessa situação

Person 2:  A lista tá grande!!

Person 1: Coleção de ex que ficou amiguinho

Person 1: Mas todos querem a mesma coisa

Person 1: Se bem que a opção e minha de dar ou não

*Person 2: Tem que arrumar um bom de cama! Dai da pra ficar de rolo!     *_????   (what exactly does this phrase mean given the context it was said?)_

Person 1: Pois é se vc souber de um me avisa     ???

Person 1: Pois eu só arrumo trambolho na cama    ???

Person 2: Kkk! James!!

Person 1: Nao!!

Person 1: Eu que não sobe - outro que não desce - outro que morre no meio da caminho - outro que acaba antes de começar  (this is a joke about men's private parts right?)

Person 2: Pior que ele é bom! (<<- is she saying to person 1 that the aformentioned James is good in bed?!!!)


----------



## machadinho

HankMcSpank said:


> _(I think prior to this discussion person 1 has stated that she's just finished with a boyfriend who wants to keep in touch .....but person 1 is reluctant due to his likely reason for doing so!)_
> 
> Person 1: Meu eu já tenho uns 4 nessa situação
> 
> Person 2:  A lista tá grande!!
> 
> Person 1: Coleção de ex que ficou amiguinho
> 
> Person 1: Mas todos querem a mesma coisa
> 
> Person 1: Se bem que a opção e minha de dar ou não
> 
> *Person 2: Tem que arrumar um bom de cama! Dai da pra ficar de rolo!     *_????   (what exactly does this phrase mean given the context it was said?)_
> 
> Person 1: Pois é se vc souber de um me avisa     ???
> 
> Person 1: Pois eu só arrumo trambolho na cama    ???
> 
> Person 2: Kkk! James!!
> 
> Person 1: Nao!!
> 
> Person 1: Eu que não sobe - outro que não desce - outro que morre no meio da caminho - outro que acaba antes de começar  (this is a joke about men's private parts right?)
> 
> Person 2: Pior que ele é bom! (<<- is she saying to person 1 that the aformentioned James is good in bed?!!!)


That phrase means: "One has to find someone that is good in bed. Only then one gets into a (casual, non committed) relationship." (sorry if it sounds too formal.)

James, you're not reading your ex-girlfriend's whatsapp chat without her consent, are you?


----------



## HankMcSpank

Thank you (that's a bizarre phrase & the online translators couldn't cope with it...I'm not James  ...and no not an ex!!!

what did the...

Person 2: Pior que ele é bom! 

mean in the context given? ...is it something along the lines of "worst thing is .... James is good in bed".


----------



## machadinho

HankMcSpank said:


> Thank you (that's a bizarre phrase & the online translators couldn't cope with it...I'm not James  ...and no not an ex!!!


Oh, you are! C'mon.


HankMcSpank said:


> what did the...
> 
> Person 2: Pior que ele é bom!
> 
> mean in the context given? ...is it something along the lines of "worst thing is .... James is good in bed".


It translates to: "Actually, he's good (in bed)." Can 'worst thing is' mean 'actually'?


----------



## HankMcSpank

Many thanks for all your help...google & bing translate struggle with anything other than the basic conversations  (& I'm not James!...Though from the conversation, ...wish I was - hah!)


----------



## machadinho

HankMcSpank said:


> Many thanks for all your help [...] (& I'm not James!...Though from the conversation, ...wish I was - hah!)


You're welcome.  Tell James he can't do that.


----------



## HankMcSpank

Two other phrases if anyone can help...

"O bofe" (google translates this to"the slapstick" ...but that doesn't make sense at all!)

and

"Afe" (is this just slang or an abbreviation for something?)


----------



## machadinho

HankMcSpank said:


> is it something along the lines of "worst thing is .... James is good in bed".





machadinho said:


> It translates to: "Actually, he's good (in bed)." Can 'worst thing is' mean 'actually'?


Can 'worst thing is' mean 'actually'?


----------



## HankMcSpank

machadinho said:


> Can 'worst thing is' mean 'actually'?



Yes, that makes sense - thank you   ( so nobody can say what "O Bofe" means?)


----------



## englishmania

HankMcSpank said:


> so nobody can say what "O Bofe" means?)



I've never heard that word. The dictionary says

3. [Brasil, Informal]  Pessoa considerada feia.
4. [Brasil, Gíria]  Pessoa do sexo masculino.




HankMcSpank said:


> "Afe" (is this just slang or an abbreviation for something?)


[Brazilian Slang] - The "aff" in Portuguese


----------



## Archimec

Dicionário Aulete:
1. Bras. Pop. Pessoa muito feia.
2. Bras. Pop. Homem, na linguagem dos homossexuais masculinos.
3. Bras. Pop. Prostituta fisicamente decadente.

Ver também Significado de Bofe


----------



## Guigo

Just to remember that "bofe" originally means _lung_ (of an ox), some people like to eat it arghh.

"Aff" is clearly, in my opinion, a variation of _ave(-maria)_! It seems to be a fancy and affected manner of saying the expression.


----------



## Nonstar

Guigo said:


> Just to remember that "bofe" originally means _lung_ (of an ox), some people like to eat it arghh.
> 
> "Aff" is clearly, in my opinion, a variation of _ave(-maria)_! It seems to be a fancy and affected manner of saying the expression.


As far as I know it is a variation of _ave-maria. _


----------

